# Daniel Boulard´s Stuffed Pheasant ( Quail or Cornish Hen) With Gran Marnier



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

By. Margcata

This recipe hails from Chef, Restaurateur and Author Daniel Boulard who lives in New York City and has several venues in the U.S.A. It is a very fragrant and a trifle exotic meal for New Year´s Day, a Saturday evening or Sunday lunch and / or for The 3 Wise Men Day ( Ephiphany - January 6th ) and relatively easy to make ...

Serving 4 ...

For the Gran Marnier Chutney ...

1/2 tblsp Butter Sweetened

1 cup white onion chopped coarsely

2 Quinces peeled, seeded and cut into 1 / 2 " slices ( membrillo in Spanish )

2 Golden Delicious sliced thick

1 Bosc Pear sliced thick

The juice and zest of one triple skin orange

1 star anise

1 cinammon stick

1 1/2" ginger root fresh and sliced

1/2 tsp sugar in the raw 

2 tblsps Gran Marnier

2 tblsps white cider vinegar

salt and pepper

1/2 pound Foie Gras cut into 8 slices

1 pound of spinach leaves

To Make the Chutney ...

1) In a large saucepan, bring a quart of salted water to a boil.

2) Plunge the spinach in for 2 minutes ( blanch ).

3) Drain and cool the spinach in ice water and then spread the leaves on a flat service of paper towels

4) In a large saucepan, over medium heat, combine the orange peel, star anise, onion, quince, apple, pear, cinammon stick, ginger and sugar and cook for 8-10 minutes.

5) Add the Gran Marnier and cook another 2 or 3 minutes.

6) Add the vinegar and salt and pepper to taste

7) Reduce heat and cover and simmer for 35 minutes

8) Remove from heat, discard peel and spices and let cool.

9) once done, take the spinach leaves and make a 5 inch circle and fill with the chutney packed inside each quail or other type bird of choice

10) wrap the leaves tightly so they do not open

11) to make spinach, after blanching leaves, sauté with a little olive oil, garlic and raisins ( known as Catalan Spinach ). 

For the Cornish Hens, Quail or Pheasant ... ( one can also use Red Partridge ) ...

1) 4 Cornish hens or 8 Quails or 4 Pheasants

2) 1/2 tblsp extra virgin olive oil

3) 1 tblsp sweetened butter

4) 2 medium Yams or Sweet Potatoes ( a tuber with an orange interior ) or Boniatos ( a sweet tuber with a whitish interior ) 

5) 2 cloves garlic minced

6) 1 sprig fresh thyme and 1 sprig of fresh rosemary

7) 2 tblsps Gran Marnier

8) 1 / 2 cup of chicken stock or chicken broth

9) salt and pepper to taste

For the Birds ...

1) Season the birds with salt and pepper after washing and patting dry of course and place a slice of foie gras and a spinach wrapped chutney packet inside each bird.

2) Once stuffed, hold the bird together with a band of aluminnum foil and wrap and twist around the bird.

3) Preheat oven to 425 Degrees farenheit in a roasting pan over medium heat and add the olive oil and half the butter.

4) season the birds and place breast side down in pan.

5) Cook until colored 4 mins. and if using Cornish hens, 10 mins.

6) Turn over birds and add the garlic, rosemary, thyme and continue roasting for 15 mins. and for Cornish hens, 25 mins.

7) remove birds and deglaze pan stock juices and add Gran Marnier and chicken stock and boil until reduced by half.

8) add remaining butter and season to taste ...

9) keep Jus warm  

10) arrange the sweet potato as garnish and split the roasted birds in half, and place each on a plate over the spinach and drizzle with the Gran Marnier Jus.


----------

